# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Pysäkkimuutoksia Helsingissä 18.6.

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## zige94

Pääsee testaamaan heti 18.6. töistä tullessa tuota uutta järjestelyä.. Painan 79:ssä nappia ennen Pihlajamäentien pysäkkiä niin saa nähdä pysähtyykö siinä vai ajaako oikealle pysäkilleen sinne aillan alle. Samalla testataan muistaako 74:n kuljettaja pysähtyä kanssa siinä..  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Pääsee testaamaan heti 18.6. töistä tullessa tuota uutta järjestelyä.. Painan 79:ssä nappia ennen Pihlajamäentien pysäkkiä niin saa nähdä pysähtyykö siinä vai ajaako oikealle pysäkilleen sinne aillan alle. Samalla testataan muistaako 74:n kuljettaja pysähtyä kanssa siinä..


Testatahan voi, kunhan muistaa että ensimmäisenä päivänä virheitä kuskeille sattuu aivan varmasti joten ei kannata ainakaan palautetta olla heti antamassa jos kuski ei vahingossa pysähdykään oikealla pysäkillä. Kuskit ovat kuitenkin vain ihmisiä eikä ohjelmoituja robotteja.

----------


## zige94

> Testatahan voi, kunhan muistaa että ensimmäisenä päivänä virheitä kuskeille sattuu aivan varmasti joten ei kannata ainakaan palautetta olla heti antamassa jos kuski ei vahingossa pysähdykään oikealla pysäkillä. Kuskit ovat kuitenkin vain ihmisiä eikä ohjelmoituja robotteja.


Noh, toi testaus sana oli vaan "huvin vuoksi" siihen laitettu. Nykyäänhän olen siis käyttänyt Pihlajistontien pysäkkiä vaihtaakseni 79 -> 74. Jos kuljettaja pysähtyy jo Pihlajamäentien pysäkille, niin sitten ihmettelee ettei kukaan jää pois.. Jos ei pysähdy Viikki -pysäkillä (sillan alla) niin käyn kuljettajaa muistuttamassa ja jään pois Pihlajistontiellä... Eri asia sitten jos 74 ajaa ohi Viikki -pysäkiltä... Ei siinä auta muu kuin odottaa seuraavaa 20minuuttia...

MUTTA, yhtiöillä voisi olla myös parannettavaa noissa pysäkki/reittimuutoksien ilmoittamisessa kuljettajille. Monilta kuljettajilta olen usein kuullut perustelun ettei ymmärrä mitä tarkoitetaan, ei ole asiasta mitään kerrottu jne. Joillakin varikoilla laitetaan vain ilmoitus ilmoitustaululle ja siinä se... Esim. Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla laitetaan reitti/pysäkkimuutoksesta kertova ilmoitus ajosarjan kanssa samaan, siis niiden ajosarjojen kanssa millä on muutosta koskeva linja. Esimerkiksi viikko sitten kun Koivukylän läheisyydessä tuli reittimuutos linjoille v53, v72 ja s623 (oli muitakin mutten ulkoa muista) niin jokaikinen v72:n mitä seurasin niin ajoi uutta reittiä, mutta Veolian autot ajelivat vähän miten sattui.. Tulivat ihan eripaikoista, ajoivat ihan eripaikkoihin jne. ja useimmilta kuljettajilta ku kysyin että tiesikö reittimuutoksesta niin sain vastauksen: "Ai mikä uusi reitti?"... (ja reittimuutos oli siis ollut voimassa jo 3päivää)

Joten käytännössä ei voikkaan kuljettajia syyttää heikosta tiedottamisesta. Se on ilmiselvää ettei voi esimies jokaikiselle kuljettajalle sitä tiedottaa, mutta sitten pitää keksiä omia niksejä niinkuin Nobina on hyväksi havainnut tuon ajosarjan väliin reittimuutoksen iskemisen. Sitten voisi tietysti niitä tiedottamiskieliä miettiä, kun meillä nyt sattuu olemaan kuljettajia jotka eivät suomea pahemmin ymmärrä, joten ei riitä jos tiedote on vain suomeksi (tai lisäksi ruotsi ja englanti)...

Eli lyhkäisyydessä, kuljettajan tiedon puute johtuu varikon/firman huonosta tiedottamisesta, ei kuljettajasta itsestään!

----------


## Koala

Jos kuljettajat ei tiedä noista muutoksista mitään niin ei se palaute minusta huono idea ole. Jos työnjohdon kädessä on 100 palautetta että kuljettajat ajavat mihin sattuu niin luulisi etteivät mene kuljettajille huutamaan vaan tajuavat katsoa peiliin.

----------


## aki

Saa nähdä miten Veolian autot ajelevat Myyrmäen ja Martinlaakson välillä 18.6 lähtien kun osa linjoista siirtyy kulkemaan Uomatien alikulun kautta suoraan Martsariin? Voi olla alkuvaiheessa kuskeilla muistamista mikä linja ajaa uutta ja mikä vanhaa reittiä! Muistamista ei helpota ainakaan se kun päivän aikana ajetaan useita eri linjoja.

----------


## Tonttu18

Olenko ainoa, jonka mielestä nämä uudet pysäkkijärjestelyt Mannerheimintiellä ovat sekavat, eivätkä millään tavalla edistä bussiliikenteen helppokäyttöisyyttä? 
Loogisesti ajateltuna linjat olisi pitänyt jakaa niin, että Hämeenlinnanväylälle jatkavat linjat pysähtyvät yhdellä pysäkillä, ja Ruskeasuon varikon jälkeen vasemmalle (eli Vihdintielle) kääntyvät olisivat käyttäneet toista. Linjat 23 ja 69 jäävät tietenkin siinä tapauksessa tämän jaon ulkopuolelle.
Näinhän myös lukee HSL:n tiedotteessa:

_"Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen kulkevat linjat jaetaan peräkkäisille pysäkeille tiesuunnittain niin, että kulkusuunnassa ensimmäisellä pysäkillä pysähtyvät Vihdintielle / Tukholmankadulle kulkevat linjat ja jälkimmäisellä Hämeenlinnanväylälle kulkevat linjat. "_

Ainakin Tilkan pysäkeistä ensimmäinen (1927) kerää Vihdintielle päin menossa olevia matkustajia, mutta niin tekee myös jälkimmäinen (1929). Linjat 40,41 ja 63, jotka myös kääntyvät Vihdintielle, pysähtyvät jostain syystä Hämeenlinnanväylälle menevien linjojen pysäkillä. Tämähän ei ole ongelma, niin kauan kuin pysäkkien päällä ei lue " Hämeenlinnanväylää pitkin kulkevat linjat", tai jotain vastaavaa. 
Ymmärrän kyllä osittain HSL:n idean tässä uudistuksessa, koska linjat 40,41 ja 63 kääntyvät jo Kauppalantiellä oikealle, eli ajavat ainakin osan matkasta Hämeenlinnanväylän rinnalla.
Epäilen kuitenkin että kovinkaan moni matkustaja ei tätä ajattelutapaa ymmärrä. Kääntyväthän myös linjat 39, 231, 247, 248 ja 270 hyvin pian Pitäjänmäentielle, eli "varsinaiselle" Vihdintielle ei kovin moni linja loppujen lopuksi jatka. 
Itse ainakin pidin entistä pysäkkijakoa sopivampana Mannerheimintielle, jossa sisäisiä linjoja odottava matkustaja seisoi yhdellä pysäkillä ja muut toisella.

----------


## Nak

Et ole, tämä on taas yksi älyttömimmistä muutoksista joita hsl on tehnyt! Pääasia taitaa olla että saadaan ihmiset mahdollisimman sekaisin  :Smile:

----------


## hezec

> Olenko ainoa, jonka mielestä nämä uudet pysäkkijärjestelyt Mannerheimintiellä ovat sekavat, eivätkä millään tavalla edistä bussiliikenteen helppokäyttöisyyttä?
> 
> - -
> 
> Itse ainakin pidin entistä pysäkkijakoa sopivampana Mannerheimintielle, jossa sisäisiä linjoja odottava matkustaja seisoi yhdellä pysäkillä ja muut toisella.


Et varmasti ole ainoa, mutta tuosta loppuosasta vain mielestäni jotenkin paistaa läpi muutosvastarinta (tietoinen tai ei). Koko homman ituhan on nimenomaan siinä, ettei "pian" enää ole käsitettä "sisäinen linja". Ongelma on lähinnä, että tällaiset hallinnolliset muutokset kestävät aina vuosia päätöksestä lopulliseen toteutukseen, ja näiden vuosien aikana kaikki näyttää ulkopuolelta sekavalta. Hallintokulttuurin muutokselle tässä ehkä enemmän olisi tarvetta... Onneksi ihminen tottuu uuteen suhteellisen nopeasti.

Ja jos yhtään helpottaa, niin jaon voi ajatella myös logiikalla "kaksi ensimmäistä haaraa" ja "kaksi jälkimmäistä haaraa". Tai yksinkertaisesti niin, että yhdeltä pysäkiltä pääsee Hämeenlinnanväylän varren alueille ja toiselta lännemmäs. Eihän siinä toisellakaan pysäkillä lue "Vihdintietä pitkin kulkevat linjat".

----------


## hylje

Pysäkkiuudistus on olennainen jatkossa, kun olemassaolevia linjoja tahdistetaan keskenään. Runkolinjat ovat erikseen, mutta niitäkin lienee tarkoitus olla 1/pysäkki, vaikka samalla pääkadulla niitä olisi useampi.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä kun en mitään noista koskaan käytä, niin oikeastaan aivan sama. Ja onhan tuo lista pitkä kuin nälkävuosi. Veikkaan, että moni kuljettaja tulee pysähtelemään väärillä pysäkeillä.

Mutta kun tuon listan kahlaa läpi ja kun ottaa huomioon, että HSL selkeästi perustelee, miksi muutokset tehdään ja perustelut tuntuvat järkeviltä, niin kyllä minusta tuo uudistus on fiksu, harkittu ja perusteltu. Alkukankeuden jälkeen tuo parhaimmillaan nopeuttaa ja sujuvoittaa kaikkien matkantekoa sekä ehkä jopa tuo vähän enemmän porukkaa pelättyihin kolminumeroisiin busseihin esim. Manskulla. Tällainen uudistus ei maksa muuta kuin kilpien siirrot, mutta toimiessaan tuo systeemiin selkeyttä ja sujuvuutta.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Olenko ainoa, jonka mielestä nämä uudet pysäkkijärjestelyt Mannerheimintiellä ovat sekavat, eivätkä millään tavalla edistä bussiliikenteen helppokäyttöisyyttä? 
> Loogisesti ajateltuna linjat olisi pitänyt jakaa niin, että Hämeenlinnanväylälle jatkavat linjat pysähtyvät yhdellä pysäkillä, ja Ruskeasuon varikon jälkeen vasemmalle (eli Vihdintielle) kääntyvät olisivat käyttäneet toista. .


Kyllä tämä muutos on ehdottomasti järkevä, linjojen jako kulkusuunnan mukaan on nykyisin ainoa järkevä peruste. Vanha jako oli peräisin ajalta ennen seutulippuja. Sisäiset liput ovat kelvanneet seutubusseissa jo ties kuinka kauan, ja lisäksi joillakin suunnilla seutulinjat ovat korvanneet sisäiset linjat. 

Mitään negatiivista tuosta jaosta on vaikea keksiä. Etelä-Haagan linjojen kuuluminen samaan nippuun Hämeenlinnanväylän linjojen kanssa pitää vain ymmärtää oikein, nehän palvelevat samoja alueita kuin esim. linja 43. Toki siinä menee hetki niin matkustajilta kuin kuljettajiltakin tottua uuteen jakoon.

----------


## simppa

Minusta oli tarpeetonta vaihtaa Mannerheimintiellä maallepäin menevien pysäkkejä Töölöntullissa,Kuusitiellä ja tilkassa,koska kaikki menevät samaan suuntaan.
Parempi olisi ollut yhdistää eri pysäkit samaksi pysäkkialueeksi.

----------


## zige94

Ei ole näköjään vieläkään matkustajat oppineet Puotinharjun pysäkillä uutta pysäkkijärjestyä. Edelleen 54:sta odotellaan siellä vanhalla eli ns. takimmaisella pysäkillä. Minä ja muutama muu matkustaja odotettiin uudella pysäkillä (21:17 lähtö Itiksestä). Kuljettaja pysähtyi vanhalla pysäkillä, poimi matkustajat, uudelta pysäkiltä näki kun kuljettaja antoi kovaa palautetta matkustajille pysäkkimuutoksesta joka on ollut jo 3päivää voimassa. Tottakai se pysähty heti uudelleen meidät poimimaan oikealta pysäkiltä.

HSL herätys, käykää vaihtamassa ne aikataulut jo oikein!

----------


## aki

> Ei ole näköjään vieläkään matkustajat oppineet Puotinharjun pysäkillä uutta pysäkkijärjestyä. Edelleen 54:sta odotellaan siellä vanhalla eli ns. takimmaisella pysäkillä. 
> HSL herätys, käykää vaihtamassa ne aikataulut jo oikein!


Täytyy sanoa ettei se aikataulun vaihdolla parane, kun matkustajat ovat vuosikaudet tottuneet että bussi lähtee juuri siltä pysäkiltä, niin kauan kestää ennen kuin tajutaan että pysäkki on muuttunut. Parempi olisi laittaa näille muutospysäkeille isokokoiset tiedotteet joissa kerrotaan selkeästi linjat joiden pysäkki on vaihtanut paikkaa ja nuoli osoittamaan oikean pysäkin suuntaan.

----------


## zige94

> Täytyy sanoa ettei se aikataulun vaihdolla parane, kun matkustajat ovat vuosikaudet tottuneet että bussi lähtee juuri siltä pysäkiltä, niin kauan kestää ennen kuin tajutaan että pysäkki on muuttunut. Parempi olisi laittaa näille muutospysäkeille isokokoiset tiedotteet joissa kerrotaan selkeästi linjat joiden pysäkki on vaihtanut paikkaa ja nuoli osoittamaan oikean pysäkin suuntaan.


Kyllä se jonkin verran asiaan vaikuttaa. Ihmiset katsoo aikataulusta esim. milloin 54 tulee, jos sitä ei olisi siinä vanhalla pysäkillä niin he alkaisivat ihmettelemään ja saattaisivat jopa osata tarkistaa asian pysäkkikilvistä että meneekö 54 siitä vai ei. Joten kyllä sillä olisi ainakin jonkun verran vaikutusta.

----------


## Koala

Kyllä ne pysäkit nyt on silleen kuin niiden olisi aina pitänyt olla. Jako sisäisiin ja seutuihin oli todella typerä, miksi niin pitkään esim. Ruskeasuolla piti etukäteen päättää meneekö Pitäjänmäelle 39:llä vai 2xx tai 360:llä? Muutosvastarintakitinäähän tulee aina mutta parannus tämä on. Ja tästä on tiedote pysäkeissä. Ja kuljettajat ajavat oikeille pysäkeille, ainakin HelBin kuljettajilla on aiheesta tieto melko selkeässä muodossa.

----------


## aki

Vartti on uutisoinut pysäkkiuudistuksesta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...a_tuli_fiasko/ Matkustajat ja Kuljettajat ovat kritisoineet HSL:ää huonosta tiedottamisesta muutoksen suhteen, HSL myöntää ettei hankalaan muutokseen panostettu tarpeeksi. Joillekin pysäkeille tieto uudesta järjestelystä tuli vasta muutosta edeltävänä, tai jopa samana päivänä. HSL:n tiedotuspäällikkö Sari Kotikangas myöntää, että asian eteen olisi voitu tehdä enemmän. Hänen mielestään tiedotuksessa on moninpaikoin epäonnistuttu.

----------


## Nak

> Vartti on uutisoinut pysäkkiuudistuksesta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...a_tuli_fiasko/ Matkustajat ja Kuljettajat ovat kritisoineet HSL:ää huonosta tiedottamisesta muutoksen suhteen, HSL myöntää ettei hankalaan muutokseen panostettu tarpeeksi. Joillekin pysäkeille tieto uudesta järjestelystä tuli vasta muutosta edeltävänä, tai jopa samana päivänä. HSL:n tiedotuspäällikkö Sari Kotikangas myöntää, että asian eteen olisi voitu tehdä enemmän. Hänen mielestään tiedotuksessa on moninpaikoin epäonnistuttu.


Kehtaavat sentään myöntää että tiedottaminen on aika arsesta.. Asiassa kuin asiassa  :Mad:

----------


## aki

> Kehtaavat sentään myöntää että tiedottaminen on aika arsesta.. Asiassa kuin asiassa


Jotenkin tuntuu että HSL:lle riittää nykyään kun muutoksista tiedotetaan omilla nettisivuilla ja metro-lehdessä, mun mielestä yhtä tärkeätä, ellei jopa tärkeämpää, olisi ruohonjuuritason tiedoitus, eli tiedotteet hyvissä ajoin muutoksen kohteena olevien linjojen pysäkeille ja liikennevälineisiin. Esimerkiksi Aviapoliksen alueella tapahtuneiden reittimuutosten pysäkkitiedotus oli aika niukkaa, nyt jälkeenpäin pysäkeille on tuotu reittimuutoksista kertovia tiedotteita. Lisäksi Veolia on laittanut busseihinsa omia tiedotteitaan joissa kerrotaan ainoastaan VEOLIAN omilla linjoilla tapahtuneista reittimuutoksista. Tiedotteessa ei mainita lainkaan linjoja 50, 611, 613 ja 615 joiden reitit ovat myös muuttuneet. Olisi parempi että kaikki tiedotus olisi yhtenäistä ja HSL:n järjestämää.

----------


## Nak

> Jotenkin tuntuu että HSL:lle riittää nykyään kun muutoksista tiedotetaan omilla nettisivuilla ja metro-lehdessä, mun mielestä yhtä tärkeätä, ellei jopa tärkeämpää, olisi ruohonjuuritason tiedoitus, eli tiedotteet hyvissä ajoin muutoksen kohteena olevien linjojen pysäkeille ja liikennevälineisiin. Esimerkiksi Aviapoliksen alueella tapahtuneiden reittimuutosten pysäkkitiedotus oli aika niukkaa, nyt jälkeenpäin pysäkeille on tuotu reittimuutoksista kertovia tiedotteita. Lisäksi Veolia on laittanut busseihinsa omia tiedotteitaan joissa kerrotaan ainoastaan VEOLIAN omilla linjoilla tapahtuneista reittimuutoksista. Tiedotteessa ei mainita lainkaan linjoja 50, 611, 613 ja 615 joiden reitit ovat myös muuttuneet. Olisi parempi että kaikki tiedotus olisi yhtenäistä ja HSL:n järjestämää.


Juurikin tuo pysäkeillä ja liikennevälineissä tapahtuva tiedottaminen on hyvä, mutta toteutus ei niinkään hyvä. Yksi A4 ei kaikkien silmään satu, ja bussissakin se yleensä on kuljettajan aition seinässä josta sitä ei edes näe. 
esim aviapoliksen tapauksessa olisi sen pysäkkikatoksen karttataulun voinut korvata isolla info taululla jossa ilmoitetaan muutoksista, ja jonkun ajan päästä sen kartan voisi palauttaa paikalleen. Käyttäisin myös televisiota hyödyksi isojen muutosten mainonnassa sillä televisio on vielä tietääkseni suurempi kuin internet. Lyhyt ja ytimekäs mainos jossa asiaa valotetaan ja lopuksi todetaan lisätietoa www.hsl.fi ja hsl:n kotisivulla uutisosio näkyvämmälle paikalle.   :Smile: 

Miksei busseissa ole yleistynyt sähköiset mainostaulut, niinkuin ratikoissa ja metroissa? Joissain westendin busseissa olen semmoisia myös nähnyt ja muistikuva olisi, että helbinkin bussissa olisin joskus nähnyt?

----------


## Max

Pysäkeillä olevista tiedotteista vielä sen verran, että niihin olisi kiva saada vuosiluku mukaan. Työpaikkani vieressä olevalla pysäkillä kerrotaan edelleen, että (Vantaan) "linjojen 62 ja 69 reitti muuttuu 1.11.", mikä taisi tapahtua vuonna 2010... Kotinurkilla tiedotetaan, että linjan 53 reitti muuttuu 15.8. ja sekin taitaa tarkoittaa viime vuotta.

Pysäkkien linjakilpien vaihdossa voisi ehkä myös pitää pikkuisen ripeämpää tahtia, nyt on toista viikkoa 18.6.2012 reittimuutoksista mutta ainakaan täällä Tikkurilassa en ole nähnyt niistä jälkeäkään linjakilvissä.

----------


## citybus

Nuo pysäkillä olevat infolappuset voisi kieltämättä merkitä vaikkapa jollekin alustalle muistiin, jotta ne myös haettaisiin pois.

Toistaiseksi vanhentuneen tiedotteen suomenennätystä taitanee pitää hallussaan Turku. Ainakin vielä maalis-huhtikuun vaihteessa 2012 oli hieman Puutorilta linja-autoasemalle päin Brahenkadulla, Sibeliuksenkadun ja Tuureporinkadun välisellä kadunpätkällä hyljätty pysäkkitolppa, jossa oli tiedoite eräiden linjojen siirtymisestä uudelle reitille *xx.xx.2000*.  :Very Happy: 

Ihmettelen, mitä tulee näihin Helsingin pysäkkimuutoksiin, matkustajien uusavuttomuutta. Ainakin eilen yritti Kuusitiellä entisellä Kampin linjojen pysäkillä neitokainen viittoa linja-autoja pysähtymään siitäkin huolimatta, että "linjapäreet" oli poistettu ja taustalla oli suurikokoinen infolappunen asiasta.

----------


## zige94

Nythän on muuttunut Itiksen käytäntö vielä sekavammaksi. Ennen kesää Malmille menevät bussit lähtivät kaikki siitä Puotinharjut takimmaisestä pysäkiltä samasta kuin kaukobussit. 18.6. alkaen ne lähtivät etummaisesta pysäkiltä lukuunottamatta linjaa 519A Lentoasemalle. Eilen kun menin niin ne olivat taas muuttuneet niin että 54 ja 512K lähtivät suutä etummaisesta ja 519, 519A ja 520 siitä takimmaisesta, samasta kuin kaukobussit... Mitä ihmettä oikeasti tämä pelleily on?

----------


## Minä vain

> Toistaiseksi vanhentuneen tiedotteen suomenennätystä taitanee pitää hallussaan Turku. Ainakin vielä maalis-huhtikuun vaihteessa 2012 oli hieman Puutorilta linja-autoasemalle päin Brahenkadulla, Sibeliuksenkadun ja Tuureporinkadun välisellä kadunpätkällä hyljätty pysäkkitolppa, jossa oli tiedoite eräiden linjojen siirtymisestä uudelle reitille *xx.xx.2000*.


Järvenpäässä Vanhan Lahdentien varrella on tiedote sisäisen linjan lakkauttamisesta kesän 1999 liikenteen alkaessa.  :Cool:

----------


## joboo

Kaikki seutulinjat eivät osaa pysähtyä Kuusitiellä keskustaan päin oikealla pysäkillä.

----------


## Max

Tänään näkyy Tikkurilan ja Aviapoliksen alueella vaihdetun pysäkkikilpiäkin ajan tasalle.

----------

